# Connexion lente en WiFi sur iMac 27



## Icarus (11 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours un iMac 27" Quad Core i5. Tout semble aller pour le mieux (pas de ralentissements ou de teinte jaune au niveau de l'écran) sauf que voilà, quand j'active Airport et que je me connecte à Internet en WiFi, la connexion est vachement lente (8-9 secondes au moins pour terminer de charger une page web, en moyenne) alors qu'avec mon MacBook Pro, c'est rapide en WiFi.

Avec le MacBook Pro je capte 4 barres sur 4 et en général avec l'iMac c'est soit 3, soit 4 barres. Donc a priori, la vitesse de surf devrait être la même (sensiblement) mais ce n'est pas le cas. Je précise que tout est mis à jour.

Voilà, si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur! Merci d'avance.


----------



## Icarus (26 Avril 2010)

Un petit up...

Ca devient vraiment fatiguant ce problème. Surtout qu'ayant installé Windows 7 sur mon iMac, je me rends compte que le WiFi fonctionne plutôt pas mal quand je suis sur Windows mais devient très (trop) lent une fois sous OSX. Je ne peux pas mettre à charger 4 pages simultanément...il me faut absolument actualiser et réactualiser en priant que ça marche...Est-ce un problème de réglage ou autre? Sachant que ça marche sous Boot Camp, je ne pense pas qu'il faille faire un échange (je suis encore dans la période des 14 jours)?


----------



## tedy57 (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

As tu regardé tes paramètres wifi/reseau ? as tu bien configuré ta box en mode routeur ?

Si celà persiste essaye de faire un nettoyage (+réintitialiser safari) avec onyx et aussi de réparer tes autorisations.


----------



## Icarus (26 Avril 2010)

Ouaip, ma Freebox est bien configurée comme routeur.

Réparer les autorisations avec Onyx n'a rien changé, c'est toujours aussi lent (idem pour la réinitialisation de Safari) :/


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, ce n'est donc visiblement pas un problème matériel. On bouge.


----------



## Icarus (26 Avril 2010)

Il suffit que je dise que ça fonctionne mieux sous Windows pour que la connexion devienne lente également sur l'OS de Microsoft...

Je pense que je vais appeler le SAV d'Apple voir ce qu'ils proposent parce que ça me gonfle de devoir passer par un câble ethernet (surtout qu'il m'en faudrait un de 10 mètres au moins).


----------



## killers460 (26 Avril 2010)

Essaye de configurer tous en manuel


----------



## Icarus (28 Avril 2010)

Voici la solution :

J'avais installé mon Mac dans la salle à manger qui se situe assez loin de ma box. Du coup, j'ai rapproché l'iMac à quelques centimètres de la Freebox, je l'ai connecté en WiFi ; là, la connexion est redevenue rapide (forcément). Puis je l'ai à nouveau déplacé dans la salle à manger...Airport a étendu son champ (rapprocher l'ordinateur de la Freebox a dû déclencher quelque chose) et maintenant la connexion est aussi rapide que près de la Freebox (quasiment).

Voili voilou. Merci encore à ceux qui ont pris le temps de répondre.


----------

